# PS3 help



## Julie67 (May 30, 2010)

My son has brought his Playstation 3 from the UK.

He desperately wants to play online as he has some social network with his friends back in the UK and its the only way he can communicate with them.

The only problem is is that when he plays online the internet connection drops to such a slow speed that it disconnects from the game.

I have tried Etisilat and now we have Mobinil. I pay for the 7.2 speed but it always drops when playing.

I have a USB and wifi adaptor for both and now an ethernet cable which Mobinil told us would solve the problem but .......

Any suggestions?

PS. I dont have a landline into my apartment and I dont really want to pay to have one put in as it is only rented but if this is my only option then I will have to.
But will it work? Obviously the mobile companies say yes.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi julie

I don´t know the answer but there must be one.. the internet cafe behind me is always full of young lads playing games so it is possible.

NZCowboy or DG will probably come up with a solution for you.

Maiden


----------



## seawind77 (Oct 2, 2010)

check with your doorman maybe some of your neighbour can share dsl line with you. this is common practice in egypt.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Hi,

If the ethernet cable did not work then it's the quality of the service that they're providing you......Unless the dongle is positioned in a place where the coverage isn't that good of course......Which is still not making any sense considering that you're paying for the 7.2 speed......I mean it's not supposed to be THAT bad :confused2:

seawind77's suggestion might be your best option if getting a land line is irritating you......A nearby neighbor that's willing to share the service (And the monthly cost of course) or a nearby internet cafe that's willing to be your "ISP" would be your best shot (The prices for getting a connection from a local net cafe is around 30 EGP a month, but will most probably be more expensive considering the circumstances, being in Sharm I mean, not to mention being a foreigner!).

The young ones playing games in the internet cafe that MaidenScotland has mentioned are playing "offline" though, they're just using the LAN network that connects the computers locally but not playing online.....

Sorry if I couldn't help much, but as said, if the ethernet cable option didn't work, then it's most probably a service quality issue.......

Good luck!


----------



## SamWelbeck (May 24, 2010)

Hi - as a network engineer I can tell you that you will not solve this problem without a faster and more consistent line. That means DSL. The USB Dongle and WIFI you are using will not work properly. I can not get DSL in my area so i have become an expert at getting the best speed out of Vodafone and Etisalat dongles. They are rubbish at best. One trick is to do your most work/play/downloads immediately after connecting as the speed worsens over time. Another thing is that they drop requests often. This in lay man's terms means that your computer is requesting info but that request is not successfully received. The reply is therefore not sent and this makes the connection look slow when in fact its not, its just inconsistent. It is impossible to enjoy gaming this way. Gaming relies on consistency over speed and its the consistency that is spoiling your son's experience.
Try playing at times when others may not be. From 10am-2pm for example on weekdays. The service is much improved. Or like I said, get DSL.

Hope this helps.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

SamWelbeck said:


> Hi - as a network engineer I can tell you that you will not solve this problem without a faster and more consistent line. That means DSL. The USB Dongle and WIFI you are using will not work properly. I can not get DSL in my area so i have become an expert at getting the best speed out of Vodafone and Etisalat dongles. They are rubbish at best. One trick is to do your most work/play/downloads immediately after connecting as the speed worsens over time. Another thing is that they drop requests often. This in lay man's terms means that your computer is requesting info but that request is not successfully received. The reply is therefore not sent and this makes the connection look slow when in fact its not, its just inconsistent. It is impossible to enjoy gaming this way. Gaming relies on consistency over speed and its the consistency that is spoiling your son's experience.
> Try playing at times when others may not be. From 10am-2pm for example on weekdays. The service is much improved. Or like I said, get DSL.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Hi,

You're not missing much by not being able to get a DSL connection in your area.......DSL services does not differ much from the regular crappy dongle service in here, it's always a hit and miss thing.......

Downloading a file helps "Refreshing" the service sometimes......But other times it just drives the connection to be literally dead! But I assume the kinda games mentioned in the original post in here does require both downloading and uploading files that are quiet reasonable concerning the size issue, but said to cause the connection to fail, which means that the download bit will just drive it dead in that case........

Anyhow, I'm signed with Etisalat DSL service right now, but apparently they're using some none sense company for my line that's called "EgyNet", so far no major problems.....Hope that lasts anyway!

Merry Christmas!


----------

